# What is the perfect location for ipod in the car?



## Odesssa (Apr 15, 2000)

I planning to upgrade CD receiver with the new one, which has iPod adapter and installers are asking me where I want to have a connection to iPod located? They suggested the glovebox and I was totally turned off by that. Is it true that most of users putting their iPods to the glovebox?
What is the most convenient location for the ipod?


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: What is the perfect location for ipod in the car? (Odesssa)*

I have a B6 Variant and the place for me is the coin box on the left of the steering wheel. I tried the center section on the euro arm rest for a while, but that didn't fit my IPod video well. Best to keep the IPod out-of-sight, but available if you need to change songs, artist or playlists. The cable that I have is long enough to do that.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: What is the perfect location for ipod in the car? (whatnxt)*

You can get a dash mount and an iPod holder that will hold the iPod to the right of the radio.
Link to VW Dash Mounts
Link to iPod Holders
Pic of the Dash Mount


----------



## Odesssa (Apr 15, 2000)

*Re: What is the perfect location for ipod in the car? ([email protected])*

Thanks! This looks much better to me. 
At this moment I use navigation program on my PDA, which I place on the holder which is mounted to the windshield. So far I'm very pleased with this location for PDA.
I guess I will continue to use this location for iPods as well. It is very nice to see album covers during the play. 

_Modified by Odesssa at 10:32 AM 5-23-2007_


_Modified by Odesssa at 10:33 AM 5-23-2007_


----------

